# LifeLike SD9 body shell removal



## bobbauie (Jan 11, 2007)

Help! Will anyone be able to give me detailed steps for removing the body shell from a LifeLike Proto2000 brand HO model SD9, in order to replace a headlight lamp?
It's a bit embarrassing to be asking this after being a modeler for over 35 years, but that will make my gratitude all the greater. bobbauie


----------



## Gil Finn (Feb 7, 2007)

Use a small hammer and genty smash the hell out of it, change bulbs and glue back. It will last about as long. Get an Athern.


----------



## bobbauie (Jan 11, 2007)

Drastic, but nearly sound advice, Gil. By the time I got frustrated enough to pry off the body shell with a screw driver, a lot of detail was broken , including the *&#&) little hooks that hold the body to the chassis. My Athearns are all 12 years old... are current models more user-friendly than LifeLike?


----------



## Gil Finn (Feb 7, 2007)

I dont have much like with that stuff...all thumbs.


----------

